# Jasper Fforde



## RebelGoddess (Jun 25, 2007)

I know I've posted on him before, though it was probably over a year ago since I rarely frequent these boards anymore, but he is simply amazing.

Last August I had the opportunity to meet him, and not only is he a creative, insightful, amazing writer, but he's also a fabulous person!

I reccomend every single one of his books to everyone.

Thursday Next series:

1= The Eyre Affair (especially for those who LOVE LOVE LOVE Jane Eyre)
2= Lost in a Good Book
3= The Well of Lost Plots
4= Something Rotten
5= First Among Sequels (Out July 24th US and July 5th UK)

Jack Spratt Nursery Crimes series:

1= The Big Over Easy
2= The Fourth Bear (ever wondered why mama and papa bear slept in seperate beds? How the porridge poured at the same time was a different temp in each bowl?)

Overall, everythign he writes amazes me because is prose is fantasic, his characterization amazing, and he ideas astounding.

I worked in chain bookstores for a year and convinced over 100 people to buy the Eyre Affair. 

And let me tell you, not a single one of them who returned to the store complained! 

Racheal

P.S.

Check out his website, which he designs himself.... it's user friendly, i.e. designed to be as interesting and amazing as his novels!

www.jasperfforde.com


----------



## credibleanon (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree! His books are fantastic and clever. People say I'm crazy for reading books about books, but can you think of a better topic? I think not!


----------

